# Copper Controvery in Tacoma - Has Politics Killed This Rabbit?



## Pipp (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get a chance to post this here, my computer decided to shut down after I responded to the news stories. 

Here's the original story from KOMO News ... 

Copper The Rabbit Awaits Sunday Execution

Copper the Rabbit sits in a cage at the Tacoma-Pierce County Humane Society Animal Shelter, awaiting a date with death on Sunday. He is accused of biting a volunteer and being in poor health.

There are conflicting stories about Copper and the facts surrounding his probable demise.

On one side sits Kathleen Olson, the executive director of the society, who says the rabbit is ill and not acceptable as a pet.

On the other side are thousands of rabbit lovers around the world who have inundated Olson with calls and e-mails seeking clemency for Copper.

Somewhere in between, along with Copper, sits the truth.

Olson says that three dozen rabbits are at the shelter and in foster homes awaiting adoption. All are healthy and warm and fuzzy. But Copper is problematic.

âHe was examined by a veterinarian and he says Copper is ill,â said Olson. âHe said Copper is drooling, ocular, nasal with a corneal ulcer and is untreatable because he is a bite risk.â

But rabbit rescue groups say that is a lie among ever-changing versions of the story.

According to Sandi Ackerman of Rabbit Meadows, a Redmond-based rescue organization, her group would like to have Copper evaluated by a veterinarian that specializes in rabbits. Olson says that the three vets at the shelter are fully qualified to treat Copper and that an outside veterenarian that is a rabbit specialist is also available.

Ackerman claims that Copper was well enough to frolic outside on Wednesday evening before he bit a volunteer and that suddenly he was deemed too ill for adoption and a candidate for euthanasia.

She says her groups would like to take Copper, but Olson says no. He says Copper is too ill and no veterenarian would ever let him go.

Ackerman says that Olson has a hidden agenda, one that would cut the rescue groups out of the rabbit adoption loop. She thinks that is why Olson refuses to turn Copper over to her group.

âThey have a good rabbit program in Tacoma,â Ackerman said. âBut Kathleen Olson doesnât want anyone else involved. She has fabricated this illness story as a part of that.â

Olson says biting should not mean an animal death sentence.

âIf that was the case we wouldnât have any animals,â she said. âBites are a part of being a shelter. Animals that are stressed will scratch and nip.â

Olson says the decision is final and that come Sunday, Copper will end his quarantine and nibble his last earthly carrot.

Ackerman is frantically seeking an attorney who can get into a courtroom and seek an injunction to stop the euthanasia that will be carried out by a veterinarian.

Olson says that Copper aside, there are 36 spayed and neutered rabbits that can be adopted for $60 each.

âThey are companion animals and make good pets,â she said. âWe are in the business of finding them good homes, not killing them.â



And a follow-up with one of my comments...

http://tacoma.komonews.com/content/doomed-local-rabbit-becomes-cause-célèbre#comments

And the same story with other comments... 

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/70723562.html

I'm still trying to confirm that this poor little bunny was PTS. 

I'll post contact info for the Humane Society and other resources shortly. 



sas :tears2:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 22, 2009)

YAY! We have one more day ... 

http://tacoma.komonews.com/content/copper-lives-another-day

Copper lives another day

Submitted by Ray Marcham on Sunday, November 22nd, 03:53pm
The controversy surrounding Copper the rabbit will live another day.

Tacoma Humane Society director Kathleen Olson told KOMO's Lindsay Cohen that Sunday is technically the 10th day of Copper's quarantine, and because it is Sunday, there is not a vet available to euthanize the rabbit.

Also, the society put out a statement on their web site explaining why Copper has to be euthanized and why the organization trying to save Copper is dead wrong on the situation.

So, the drama continues into Monday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 22, 2009)

From the Tacoma & Pierce County Humane Society website:

http://www.thehumanesociety.org/news_details.php?newsid=48


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 22, 2009)

We posted at almost the same time. Why does the website say "WAS euthanized"?


----------



## Pipp (Nov 22, 2009)

Unfortunately this org seems to be adept at misinformation. Their story constantly changes to suit their needs. 

I just hope the KOMO story is right. 

sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2009)

Some have been told that he was already euthanized.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 22, 2009)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Some have been told that he was already euthanized.



That's been the rumour since Saturday, they started saying he was already gone. But now they're saying the quarantine rule that says an animal who bit someone has to stay in quarantine for 10 days, the 10th day was Sunday and no vet was available. 

So they either put him to sleep on Saturday and they're trying to cover it up because they broke the rule, or he's scheduled for Monday. 

Very confusing.  

Worth doing what we can in the mean time. 


sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2009)

This whole think stinks to high heaven. 

I found it odd they were saying Sunday.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 22, 2009)

This reminds me of Oberon. :disgust:

Hopefully he's still ok, but honestly I wouldn't count on it. I just don't understand what's so wrong with letting a rescue take him. So he likely has dental issues and an eye infection, he's not the first. My local humane society has adopted out several rabbits with molar spurs or with their incisors removed due to malocclusion in the time I've been volunteering. They are not considered unadoptable, just special needs. This is not due to us volunteers protesting/ watching them, it's standard protocol. Mild biters are expected to happen in a stressful shelter environment and only the very, very worst merit any comment.

Would they put a dog down if it had dental and eye issues?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 22, 2009)

Fortunately, our shelter lets us take them all. The first thing they do when they get a biter is call and say "come get it!".


----------



## naturestee (Nov 22, 2009)

Same here. We've only had one with major biting issues since I started volunteering (2 years?) and the first thing they did was call me, either to foster for them or to get him into Soulmate Rabbit Rescue. Poor guy just couldn't stand being in a small cage but was much better in a large pen, and was adopted by his SRR foster mom. 

I actually had a recent conversation with one of the workers about some new SRR intakes from a high-kill rescue. She couldn't understand it. They have to put down cats regularly due to crazy high numbers but if anyone even mentions euthing a rabbit everyone hides and avoids it. Apparently nobody can bring themselves to do it. In her words, rabbits are "too innocent." Extreme health problems are different, of course.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 22, 2009)

lifted from the Pet_Bunny list... 


btw, some more contact phone numbers for shelter directors..

>PLEASE ONLY CALL BETWEEN 10 AM AND 7 PM PACIFIC STANDARD TIME. Please also
remember to keep your calls polite and respectful. This people are potential allies. If they get rude or belligerent, just say "Thank you for
your time." and hang up.


*EDITING TO REMOVE THE CONTACT INFO AS PER A MORE RECENT POST*


----------



## Pipp (Nov 22, 2009)

Yup, the website has now been changed to read: 

_"There has been a lot of recent media attention about a rabbit named Copper that *was slated to be euthanized at the Humane Society *due to aggression and medical issues. Several members of a rabbit rescue group were upset that Copper was not made available for adoption or rescue and began a campaign to protest the decision to euthanize him. They seemed to believe that Copper was being euthanized simply because he bit, and that the staff didnât understand rabbit behavior." _

One of the main complaints has been that the story keeps changing, and this certainly proves that one true.

I just lost any shred of respect I had for these people. They're trying to make it look like it's just a few members of one group when its very clear looking at the origins of the story that the complaints came from multiple groups as well as volunteers within their own organization. 

There is much documented around the Net of instances of polite and genuine offers to help being met with unreasonable rudeness and inflexibility. 

I really hate seeing this in any Humane Society. How does it work? Can anybody be called a Humane Society? Is there any national board or means of investigating and resolving local conflict or problems? 


sas :?


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 23, 2009)

:grumpy: I really hate the internet sometimes. I'm reading the comments on the stories and people say such ignorant things.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, jerks aside, I think the Internet has saved this bunny.  Apparently they are 'negotiating'. A rescue person I trust VERY MUCH has asked that no one contact Kathleen Olson or the Board with negative comments, they are at the table and working towards "a positive solution!"

(Never underestimate the power and dedication of a bunny lovers).  

:yahoo:


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, the list of things supposedly wrong with this rabbit seems to be growing with each update I read. They say on their website that Copper continued to be aggressive during his 10 day quarantine, but that is hardly enough time to make any real progress with a true biter. 

Honestly, this kind of




probably wouldn't happen if Copper was a dog or cat because so many rescues would be on their face about it. I really don't think this _Kathleen Olson _realized how passionate Rabbit lovers are when it comes to their welfare.

I hope they can come to an agreement and Copper get's a better chance.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 23, 2009)

Geez..poor Copper!...he deserves a chance!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 23, 2009)

Latest news from Facebook:

Copper is off to Rabbit Haven Sanctuary in Gig Harbor, WA!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 23, 2009)

wow awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 23, 2009)

Way to go, rescue team!

The power of compassionate hearts and minds united never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2009)

thank the Gods and Godesses


----------



## naturestee (Nov 23, 2009)

That's fantastic news! Hopefully all this attention will make the shelter a little easier for rescues to work with.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 23, 2009)

Rabbit Haven posted about Copper on their website!

http://rabbithaven.org


:jumpforjoy:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 23, 2009)

It sounds like this was a win-win situation! Nose pets to Copper!!!!


----------



## Pipp (Nov 23, 2009)

Copper is a Cottontail??? :shock: I'm not sure the pic is really Copper, this is a baby. It sure isn't a recent pic if it is. 

http://blogs.seattleweekly.com/dailyweekly/2009/11/copper_the_doomed_rabbit_gets.php

Copper the Doomed Rabbit Gets a Reprieve

By Caleb Hannan in Health and Welfare
Monday, Nov. 23 2009 @ 12:07PM







_Sure he may look cute now, but wait till he gets hold of your jugular._

âA Tacoma rabbit that attracted global sympathy after animal-lovers discovered it was going to be put to death has now gotten a lucky break.

The controversy began when a one-year old brown cottontail named Copper was taken in by the Pierce County Humane Society earlier this month. During a routine cage cleaning, Copper took a chunk out of a volunteer's thumb, producing a gushing wound so serious it had to be treated at the ER. Then, when put into a mandatory 10-day quarantine, Copper started showing signs of an upper respiratory infection.

With two strikes against him, Copper's cause went viral, attracting pleas for mercy from as far away as London. Pleas which have now been answered.

According to Pierce County Humane director Kathleen Olson, as of today Copper is going to be in the capable hands of the Rabbit Haven Sanctuary in Gig Harbor. Copper was set to be euthanized yesterday, but no vets were there to do the procedure. In the meantime, his cough cleared up and Haven offered to provide a home.

As Olson noted in a brief phone conversation today, however, the attention Copper received was all too rare. So far this year Pierce County has killed 1,600 healthy cats. Meaning while it's all well and good that defenders of fluffy, adorable creatures made their voices heard this one time, it'd be nice if some of them were at least as willing to make other animals similar cause celebres. Or, better yet, show respect for the animal-loving employees of the Humane Society who have to make tough decisions with pets like Copper every day.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 23, 2009)

That pic can't be him! He doesn't have the ocular discharge etc, and that really looks like a 4 week old cottontail to me.

We get a LOT of biters. I've been at the shelter when one bit a potential adopter. We spend a lot of time being very gentle with these special-needs guys and many do come around and become sweet bunnies. Some get adopted although they are known to be aggressive (like our Frida--she bit the vet tech on the neck on her way to the spay--have to hold her so she can't get at your neck, little dracula bunny) and live happy lives in a less restricted environment.

I'm so glad Copper has found a home. However, it happens a lot that animals are PTS for health issues, particularly dogs and cats. Obviously lots of dogs are PTS for being biters too, although I think rabbits communicate more with their teeth than the average dog. Other things that happen are for feral cats and some breeds of dogs in some places (pitbulls in Detroit for instance: the Michigan Humane Society will not adopt out pitbulls no matter their temperament--they euthanize them).

Humane Societies are local not for profits with a loose association to the national Humane Society of the United States. They only get a little bit of money from the national organization. Each local Humane Society can have its own rules, depending on what they can do. The money to run them comes from donations, grants, and sometimes from local governments if they are contracted to be the shelter for the county. If they are under contract to the county, they have to hold strays (usually for 10 days before adopting out/PTS), animals that are evidence in any case (cruelty, etc), animals that need protective custody (owner is in jail for some alloted period of time), and surrenders. This means that they run out of space because the shelter cannot turn these animals away, like a rescue can.

Most humane societies make their intake/euth/adoption numbers available. I've read the ones from my local shelter, and the majority of animals PTS are for medical reasons, or being feral cats. We have a farming community that likes to take in feral cats as organic pest control, and a special rescue that does just that, but there are still too many feral cats. Sometimes owners request that an animal be euthanized when they drop it off, which baffles me. I think it's terrible to euthanize an animal for behavioral issues, but you have to consider the risk to staff and the amount of resources available versus what is needed to rehabilitate these animals. Sure, Ceasar Milan can turn a former fighting pitbull into a loving pet, but no shelter has the time or expertise to do that to the hundreds of fighting dogs they see each year.

This is my local shelter's stats for Oct 09 (freely available at their website). It's pretty interesting, especially since this is a pretty successful shelter, that rarely euthanizes for "space".
http://www.giveshelter.org/uploadedfiles/file/OCT2009STATS.pdf


----------



## pla725 (Nov 23, 2009)

The person should have known better than to clean his cage with thehim in it. Must have been someone new.


Glad he found a place to take him.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 23, 2009)

Yup, the reporter has apologized and confirmed the pic isn't Copper, just a cute bunny shot. 

But he says Copper is a Cottontail according to the HS Director, which actually doesn't make sense seeing as if he was, he wouldn't be at the Humane Society at all but a wildlife rehab. Odd. 


sas onder:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Yup, the reporter has apologized and confirmed the pic isn't Copper, just a cute bunny shot.
> 
> But he says Copper is a Cottontail according to the HS Director, which actually doesn't make sense seeing as if he was, he wouldn't be at the Humane Society at all but a wildlife rehab. Odd.
> 
> ...


As long as I am not the only one thinking that.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 24, 2009)

Copper pictures are up on The Rabbit Haven website. Definately not a cottontail.

http://rabbithaven.org/

*edited to add the link!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 24, 2009)

Yay for Copper!!

I went and had a look at his picture on the website,and aww he's just adorable..it's nice to see a picture of him instead of just seeing his name.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yup, the reporter has apologized and confirmed the pic isn't Copper, just a cute bunny shot.
> ...


i too was thinking that?


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't find the pic on the Rabbit Haven's site. Did it get pulled?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 24, 2009)

It's right on the home page.

http://rabbithaven.org/


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh I was looking at THE Rabbit Haven, in Cali, not Rabbit Haven, in WA. He has agouti coloring which is probably why they thought he was a cottontail. Not the right shape for a cottontail at all!


----------



## Pipp (Nov 24, 2009)

He looks like a lop/dwarf cross to me, but not my area...






And to demonstrate how 'vicious' he is, he was purring in this pic.. .






RO has a little money in our rabbit ER transport/rescue fund, I was going to check into making a donation towards Copper's care, but whether it goes to the Tacoma Humane Society as a payoff for not murdering the poor guy or the Gig Harbor Rabbit Haven remains to be seen. 

I'm not mad at the HS for the decision to put him down, but I really don't like people who lie and/or twist the truth, and the amount of BS that came from that facility is ridiculous. 


sas :grumpy:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 24, 2009)

Just how does a rabbit bite a person so badly that they have to go to the hospital, is what I would like to know.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 24, 2009)

PS: Here's some donation info for all involved:

http://rabbithaven.org/donate/
http://rabbithaven.org/wish-lists/

And this is the link for Rabbit Meadows, the sanctuary founded by Sandi Ackerman, the woman initially quoted in the media. (I personally LOVE this kind of sanctuary). 

Rabbit Meadows Sanctuary

And of course the Tacoma Humane Society... but I think I honestly prefer supporting the rescues. 


Feedback welcome! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Nov 24, 2009)

And the RH Press Release... 

Contact:
Angie Green
Rabbit Haven of Gig Harbor, WA
425-788-8184
[email protected]
http://www.rabbithaven.org

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Rabbit Haven Rescues Copper After Worldwide Pleas to Save Shelter Rabbit 
Rabbit Haven of Gig Harbor, WA., worked with the Tacoma Humane Society to rescue Copper the Rabbit after he was scheduled to be euthanized. The story of Copperâs situation went viral online, resulting in worldwide email campaigns, and a new home at Rabbit Haven.

Gig Harbor, WA. November 23, 2009 -- Copper the rabbit has been given a permanent home by Rabbit Haven of Gig Harbor, WA., after worldwide pleas, protests, and outpourings of sympathy led to the cancelling of his euthanization. 

Copper was initially rescued by the Humane Socity of Tacoma, Wa. Two weeks ago, Copper bit an inexperienced volunteer who had reached down between Copper and another unneutered male. Copper is a young rabbit who had just come into the shelter and was separated from his sister. He was under a lot of stress and was very scared. According to the Tacoma Humane Societyâs policies and procedures, Copper was placed in quarantine for ten days, during which it was determined that he had several medical issues. He was scheduled to be euthanized on Sunday, November 21, 2009. Copper was spared because there was no veterinarian on duty on Sunday to perform the euthanasia procedure.

Meanwhile, Copper became a cause cÃ©lÃ¨bre. Calls, emails, and pleas came into the Tacoma Humane Society from locations around the globe. Local animal rights advocates protested outside of the facility. Several rescues and individuals offered to take Copper to spare his life, but were initially denied due to policy issues and concerns about his medical issues, which have since resolved themselves.

On Monday, November 23, 2009, Kathleen Olsen, Executive Director of the Tacoma Humane Society, agreed to allow Rabbit Haven of Gig Harbor, WA., to take Copper. Copper was picked up and brought to Rabbit Haven by Sue Brennan, the rescueâs founder. âWe are thankful that we could work with the Tacoma Humane Society to find a solution for this very famous rabbit,â said Brennan. âThe Tacoma Humane Society does wonderful work and has found homes for many bunnies and other animals, and weâre grateful for what they do. At Rabbit Haven, we have bunny specialists well-equipped to handle even the most terrified and anxious rabbits, who sometimes bite out of fear and because theyâve been so mistreated in the past. Copper is a healthy, rambunctious teenage rabbit who will get the love and care that he needs to turn into a good house bunny.â

âThis was a potentially sad story that had a very happy ending,â said Brennan. âHouse rabbits are wonderful, intelligent pets with great senses of humor. They can be litter-trained, do tricks, and more and more families are finding out how fun it is to share their homes with a house rabbit. We hope that Copperâs story will inspire more people to learn about house rabbits, and to support the work of animal shelters.â

Copper has already started to show progress at Rabbit Haven. Under the care of highly experienced rabbit experts, he has even started to âpurrâ when held (rabbits purr by chattering their teeth.) At Rabbit Haven, Copper will continue receive the attention and care he needs to recover and learn to trust and socialize with humans. He will be neutered and, if possible, he will eventually be âbondedâ with a spayed female rabbit, as rabbits are happiest when they live in pairs and groups. Rabbit Haven will continue to work with local rescues to find homes for abandoned and mistreated rabbits. 

To see photos and updates on Copper, or if you would like to donate to help him or other rabbits in Rabbit Havenâs care, please visit http://www.rabbithaven.org

About Rabbit Haven:
Rabbit Haven is a 501c3 non-profit organization that was founded in 1986 by Sue Brennan. For more information about Rabbit Haven, visit www.rabbithaven.org.

###


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 24, 2009)

I just renewed my Platinum membership and would be happy to see some of our funds go towards a donation to Rabbit Haven. I wouldn't drain the account dry, but a nice donation would be in order. Are we allowed to ask how much money we have in the account?


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember when I got bit by Prince. He and Sweetie were having their first fight and I had to break it up and Prince bit me hard but he didn't break the skin. I am wondering how any rabbit can break the skin?


----------



## Pipp (Nov 24, 2009)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> I just renewed my Platinum membership and would be happy to see some of our funds go towards a donation to Rabbit Haven.Â  I wouldn't drain the account dry, but a nice donation would be in order.Â  Are we allowed to ask how much money we have in the account?



Yay! Thanks Patti! 

I'm not sure what's in there anymore seeing as I only have one Paypal account that I use to pay forum expenses and for eBay to replace all the wires chewed by Pipp. :grumpy: (Just had to do that again). I have to do the accounting, my least favourite job. 

But for the record, the Subscriptions are technically to support the forum for regular maintenance and to pay for the perks like cards and the like (and we need to print more!) and hopefully the t-shirts (still in the works!). 

There was a separate rescue fund that was going to go to Haley for transports, etc, and there is still money there, I think around $125? I've given out little bits to other rescues, but not too much. 

And there was/is a separate Fix-the-Forum fund for abnormal costs like setting up the new site and new software, which unfortunately hasn't seemed to work out and may have to be done again if the opportunity (and budget) presents itself. This software is based on the old one, still sucks from a behind-the-scenes view and now the tech support is evaporating.  

Sooo... Back to Copper... I can divert a chunk of the rescue fund to Copper (now that there's enough in the forum account to keep from being shut down, it was getting dicey!)



:thanks:


----------



## Baby Juliet (Nov 25, 2009)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> I remember when I got bit by Prince. He and Sweetie were having their first fight and I had to break it up and Prince bit me hard but he didn't break the skin. I am wondering how any rabbit can break the skin?



It's quite easy to break the skin. I bleed often because their teeth are quite sharp. Most of the time it's been accidental bites. Even some of theseleft deep wounds that took over a month to heal.

Some really nasty bites came from rabbits whoare usually really sweet and loving. Just because they purr in your hands doesn't mean they can't send you to hospital at other times. I just never went to the hospital for nasty rabbit bites because rabbit teeth don't have all the germs as cat teeth. If a cat gave me a wound as bad as some of the rabbit bites I sure would go to hospital to get treated.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm glad this had a good outcome. I saw that there was a bunny named Cooper with splay legs that needs rescue as well. Never mind Cooper is in foster. Looks like most are in foster homes which is good.


----------

